# WSUS -> alte Updates löschen



## Slizzzer (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich versuche mit 

wsusdebugtool.exe /toolurgeunneededfiles

alle als "Abgelehnt" deklarierten Updates zu löschen. Wenn ich den Befehl durchlaufen lassen, dann braucht der Server einige Minuten bei fast vollen CPU-Auslastung. Nach dem Durchlauf sind die Updates aber immer noch da?! Warum macht er die nicht platt?

Nun habe ich beim Googeln schon gesehen, dass das nicht unbedingt Sinn macht, da der WSUS beim nächsten Sync die Dinger wieder runterladen will.

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit unerwünschte Updates ein für alle mal zu "bannen"?
Und hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee, warum die Dateien bei mir nicht gelöscht werden?


----------

